# WoodRiver #62 Low Angle Jack Plane



## WayneC

Thanks for the review. I'll reference it on the Handplane of your dreams thread. Yesterday was #62 day.


----------



## SteveHas

Thank you for the input. I have been wanting this since I saw it released in the woodcraft catalog.
All the other Woodriver planes I have owned seem to have these little problems, but for cost I am willing to put a little love into the tool.


----------



## Redoak90

I am sure the Lie Nielsen has zero issues right out of the box but since I'm not a professional I can't justify the price tag. I know Lie Nielsen would probably say, "You only have to buy it once and your grand kids will be using it one day" and I agree but unfortunately my wife does not.

Woodcraft has done an excellent job of bringing high quality tools at a reasonable price to a broader market. I would not buy all of the WoodRiver branded tools but I sure would purchase more of their handplanes.

I am able to get shavings as thin as 2 thousandths which to me is incredible. I couldn't be happier


----------



## SirIrb

...and my grandkids can get a freaking job and buy their own. I am taking all my tools to the grave.
Good review. Thanks,



> I am sure the Lie Nielsen has zero issues right out of the box but since I m not a professional I can t justify the price tag. I know Lie Nielsen would probably say, "You only have to buy it once and your grand kids will be using it one day" and I agree but unfortunately my wife does not.
> 
> Woodcraft has done an excellent job of bringing high quality tools at a reasonable price to a broader market. I would not buy all of the WoodRiver branded tools but I sure would purchase more of their handplanes.
> 
> I am able to get shavings as thin as 2 thousandths which to me is incredible. I couldn t be happier
> 
> - Redoak90


----------



## MarkDavisson

> ...and my grandkids can get a freaking job and buy their own. I am taking all my tools to the grave.
> Good review. Thanks,


LOL!

Buy the WoodRiver and then deposit the $100 you saved in a trust fund. I bet your grandkids will be happier with the cash (plus a used WoodRiver that will still do its job)!


----------



## JulianLech

I purchased the same plane a few months ago. I had no issues. I honed the blade but I also honed the blade on my one and only Lie Nielson block plane. The Wood River planes are an excellent value and well made. I purchased a new Stanley #4 plane a few years ago and I would rate it lower than the Wood River.


----------



## kiefer

Why not buy this one much nicer and about the same cost .
http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=49708&cat=1,41182,48944&ap=1
And made in North America .


----------



## jakep_82

> Why not buy this one much nicer and about the same cost .
> http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=49708&cat=1,41182,48944&ap=1
> And made in North America .
> 
> - kiefer


The Veritas plane is $259 shipped, and would take a week and a half to reach me. I can drive 30 minutes to a Woodcraft and walk out with one of these for $200. If I wait for a sale I can get it for $180.

Also, everything I've read would lead me to believe these are very close in quality to Veritas. I own a Woodriver block plane, and I've used the 4-1/2 smoother in store. I've found no faults in either that would lead me to believe the Veritas is worth the extra money other than the country of manufacture.


----------



## JohnChung

I am not sure if the quality if comparable to the LV LAJ. The side thickness are not the same for one.
Anyway it is a good purchase.


----------



## OSU55

The Veritas BU LAJ is $45 more & well worth that $45 premium


----------



## TechTeacher04

You mentioned the 30 minute set-up time. My Lie-Nielsen was ready to run out of the box. Wood River planes are not made in the USA, Lie-Nielsen's are. Just my $0.02


----------



## SPFM

The L.N. cost $245. I wouldn't consider that a deal breaker. Not to mention, it's ready to go out of the box. Just put on a micro bevel and plane away! For most woodworkers, Wood River tools are fine. What's important is, you like it, that's all that matters


----------



## SFP

Bought a Woodriver #5 for a friend of mine. But I went to the store with a square and straight edge and sent through the plane from top to bottom. Rejected two of them and on the third had them replace the lever cap. That is the only way I would buy a Woodriver product.


----------

